# Aio wakü für i7 6700k



## Maarax (11. September 2015)

*Aio wakü für i7 6700k*

Suche eine  Aio wakü für den 6700k der bis 4.5ghz übertaktet werden soll.
Budget für die Aio wakü bis ca. 120 euro.
Falls noch andere Lüfter benötigt werden würde ich mich über empfehlungen freuen( pro lüfter bis 20 euro)

Egal ob 240mm,280mm,360mm


----------



## Erok (11. September 2015)

*AW: Aio wakü für i7 6700k*

Bevor Du zu einer AiO greifst, würde ich mir gleich ne richtige kaufen.

Zum Beispiel solch ein Set, in dem Du dann schon ordentliche Luffis dabei hast : Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT-BayOne | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Da wärst Du bei 154 Euro.

Für ne AiO mit ordentlichen Lüftern bist Du ebenfalls bei 160 Euro


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Aio wakü für i7 6700k*

Also entweder kaufst du einen guten Luftkühler,  oder eine richtige Wasserkühlung.  Aber AiO  WaKüs sind unsinnig.  Außer für seltene Aufbauten wo aus Platz-Gründen nichts anderes geht.


----------

